# Z44 adapter for Surefire M600DF body



## evanrocks (May 22, 2019)

Does anyone know of an adapter, similar to an E to C adapter, that fits a Z44 head to the latest 18650 Surefire body in the M600DF light? 

Would anyone be interested in making one?


----------

